# Fluting Jig



## sbarton22 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what I am looking for exactly. I'm thinking that I might have seen or heard of some sort of jig that maybe you mount a dremel or similar to the lathe to cut flutes.

Correct me if I am wrong, but the Beall pen wizard does spirals on pens and is a stand alone tool. I'm kind of thinking the same thing, but on a larger scale.


Is there any such beast I can look into?


----------



## Simplex (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is what I use.  It can be used for fluting and other intricate designs.


alisam.com/page/14g9f/Metalworking.html


----------



## scotirish (Dec 5, 2011)

*Check this one out:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LIXGAX.html
Ron*


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not sure I get how it works, but I believe this is a start.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 5, 2011)

A pen wizard will do straight flutes (longitudinal cuts) as well as spirals.  A legacy mill is a larger version that works with a router to make just about any shape you like.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Wildman (Dec 6, 2011)

http://homepage3.nifty.com/manasan/english/diy/diygr60.htm

http://cumberlandwoodturners.com/PDF Files/fluting_jig_for_the_lathe.pdf


http://www.scrollsaws.com/WoodLathe/router_jig.htm

http://www.jeffsturnedwood.com/Video.html

Folks have made router jigs that allow attacking work on top or side while mounted in lathe. 

Of course if can find an old Sears Router Crafter on E-bay or yard sale life might be simpler.


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 6, 2011)

Make one.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 7, 2011)

Simplex said:


> Here is what I use.  It can be used for fluting and other intricate designs.
> 
> 
> alisam.com/page/14g9f/Metalworking.html




Alisam is pretty awesome. I bought their indexing wheel for my Rikon lathe, with the intention of building a fluting jig for my Dremel when the "we must move to CA now!" order came down from SWMBO. 

Their product and service were both outstanding.


----------

